
Awful AI: a curated list to track current scary usages of AI - dsr12
https://github.com/daviddao/awful-ai
======
parliament32
Some of this list doesn't seem fitting...

> Uber God View - Uber's "God View" let Uber employees see all of the Ubers in
> a city and the silhouettes of waiting Uber users who have flagged cars -
> including names [rides of glory]

It's a cool story, but how is this AI-related?

